# Virtueller Host



## sterndi (12. April 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich will soeben einen Virtuellen Host in der Firma einrichten und befürchte das ich was falsch gemacht habe bzw. etwas vergessen habe.

Meine Server IP ist: 192.168.1.5 den ich ebenfalls auch als DNS Eingetragen habe.

Im Apache habe ich einen Vhost Angelegt: 

NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.5:80

<VirtualHost 192.168.1.5:80>
DocumentRoot /web
ServerName intranet.home
<Directory "/web">
allow from all
Options +Indexes
</Directory>
</VirtualHost>

Hab den Apache2 Server neu gestartet doch ich komme nicht hin.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Hoffe um Hilfe.

Besten dank in vorraus.


----------



## andy72 (13. April 2007)

Eine mögliche Fehlerquelle wäre, dass die IP nicht in /etc/hosts aufgeführt ist - lt. der Apache-Docu sucht der httpd dort nach der IP-Auflösung, wenn es ein virtueller Host ist.


----------



## tobias_petry (13. April 2007)

wenn ich mich recht entsinne, darf ein directory nicht innerhalb eines vhosts-deklariert werden, womit es so aussehen müsste:


```
NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.5:80

<Directory "/web">
allow from all
Options +Indexes
</Directory>

<VirtualHost 192.168.1.5:80>
DocumentRoot /web
ServerName intranet.home
</VirtualHost>
```


----------

